

Ask HN: Google Analytics Realtime reviews? - dholowiski

Have you gotten access to google realtime analytics yet? If so, how is it and how does it compare to other products (woopra, chartbeat)?
======
perssontm
I just wrote this, [http://text.krona.tm/post/11195455994/realtime-stats-with-
go...](http://text.krona.tm/post/11195455994/realtime-stats-with-google-
analytics)

Its cool, but it needs more work.

